# Popper idea



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been experimenting with a way to make some indestructable poppers for bass,could make them smaller for panfish also,these pictured are larger ones,2 inch bodies,I started with some packing foam,the plastic type foam that comes in electronic packaging and other small appliance packaging,I cut it to shape very easy with a sharp knife.I then srewed an eye screw in one end to hold the body,a 3 inch eye screw to be exact,I then used some plasti-dip,the liquid plastic rubber that is used to make handles on your pliers and small hand tools,found in most hardware stores,It comes in red,yellow,blue black and whit and clear,I dipped the popper body in the plastidip and let it dry,after it dried I formed a wire and inserted it and atatched the tail and hook,I took more plasti-dip and painted spots on the body and sealed the wire holes with more plasti-dip,The end result is a bait that has a sealed rubber coating,I can be squeezed,crushed,bitten and retains its shape,They cast very far as they are a fairly heavy popper but float excellent,The plasti-dip is very inexpensive and can also be used to dip wood lures also,I tried to coat a few wood lures and it worked great,just wanted to share this stuff with the rest of you,It has a lot of different uses and im sure someone will come up with a lot more


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice idea prochallenger. Thats thinking outside the box. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

great poppers... i would like to try to make some smaller ones for some creeks when im going for some larger chubs so thanks for sharing how to make em its a really cool idea


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

That is a pretty slick idea...got to give you credit for creative thinking...well done!


----------



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

I have made some small poppers for trout and panfish,Mainly crappies I fish,I took some foam tubing,1/2 inch I believe,the stuff you buy for sealing cement cracks,Cut it with a scissors to shape,dipped it in plastidip,added the hardware,I went with a small treble for the crappies,I could not hook the big crappies with a single hook or they were so heavey they pulled off,I have not lost hardly any with the treble,were talking 17 18 inch crappies.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look sweet. A neat idea about the finish thing also.


----------

